# Oldie but Goody-KKK



## elsaspet (Oct 20, 2005)

First of all..........THANK YOU HERTZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've been pretty busy with the new website and haven't done too much lately that I haven't already shared to some extent, so I'm posting some photos of the KKK ralley and counter protest in Tomball, TX.  Two of these photos have been posted here before.  The rest were not.
All the following photos are under my and Sipa copyright:

1.  KKK Members come to the tiny town of Tomball, TX.  






2.  They are met by the National Leader of the New Black Panther Party, Quanell X as the Chicago and Houston division of the same organization.





3.  The Houston and Austin divisions of the Anti Racist Action group as well as the SkinHeads against Racism also provide counter voice.





4.  Local townspeople chime in with thier own opinions:





5.  Five hundred additional police officers are there in a vein attempt to keep the peace.





6.  Tensions rise and counter protestors begin to break through the barracades





7.  ARA flagman leads the rally to break through.





8.  Angry Mobs of Counter Protesters confront police.





9.  Swat officers tell media to get back as they draw weapons on the angry crowd which is now completely out of control





10.  The mob forms a human chain in an attempt to bypass a line of armed officers.





11. A peaceful yet frustrated counter demonstrator watching the increasing violence from behind the police barricade.


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 20, 2005)

Cindy,

Were these published anywhere?

The latest edition of American Photo had an interesting series on the unpublished photos in the american media since they thought the images were 'too sensitive'. A coverage on KKK by James Edward Bates was among the series.


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Dan,
No, these have not been published yet, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they might be used for a future KKK story somewhere.  The bonus of wire service is that they hang on to these things for years waiting for magazine buyers in need of a photo to go with a story.
When I took these photos, I was not yet a member of any agency.  Another PJ saw the photos and talked to her agent who then told me I could submit them.
(Eric at Sipa)
She cautioned me to only submit what I felt were the two strongest.  I submitted number 1 and number 2 (The klansmen and Quanell X feeling that they were the most newsworthy).  The rest of the photos have never been submitted.  Based on these two photos I was offered a 3 year freelance contract.  Future photos with Sipa is what brought about the later affiliations with Zuma, World Eye and Online Newsphotos.
It all starts somewhere, and this was my somewhere.  Basically, I lucked out being at the right place at the right time.


----------



## jadin (Oct 20, 2005)

What an amazing series, love your captions as well. As far as your two strongest photos, I would've chosen #6 and #11 personally. But that's just me.


----------



## craig (Oct 20, 2005)

You captured the cast of characters well! I think in laying out any kind of event tight details and wide angles should be considered. The idea is to include a sense of place as well as characters.

God job on working with those wire services.


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 21, 2005)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Hi Dan,
> No, these have not been published yet, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they might be used for a future KKK story somewhere. The bonus of wire service is that they hang on to these things for years waiting for magazine buyers in need of a photo to go with a story.
> When I took these photos, I was not yet a member of any agency. Another PJ saw the photos and talked to her agent who then told me I could submit them.
> (Eric at Sipa)
> ...


I like the story! 

I personally would have picked 1 and 5 though. 





			
				craig said:
			
		

> I think in laying out any kind of event tight details and *wide angles *should be considered. The idea is to include a sense of place as well as characters.


Totally agree with the wide angels there.


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2005)

Crikey - good work there, weren't you really scared by all those worked-up people?


----------



## JonK (Oct 21, 2005)

Cindy..I saw these b4...some serious good PJ work here.
As a series it's outstanding. Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## Randog (Oct 23, 2005)

Great work Cindy...very well done!


----------



## RickyN29 (Oct 29, 2005)

I believe it is the same story as I read about in a few papers and online news sites, and let me just say, your images totally blew me away.  Looking at them made me feel as if I was right there in the middle of it all.  The pictures in the paper were nothing compared to what you have.

Awesome work, keep it up, but be safe most importantly.


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you for the wonderful comments!


----------



## Mansi (Oct 30, 2005)

great series cindy!  tfs


----------



## sanyukta sharma (Oct 31, 2005)

I loved 11. But apart from individual photographs, the whole thing works so brilliantly together. I have learnt so much about PJ from just seeing this one thread! 
Also, the KKK person's expression in 1 juxtaposed with everyone else's expression throughout the series dramatizes the dynamics of the situation brilliantly.
Its like watching the coverage live, only better because you can focus on details since the picture is still. Like I said, I learnt a lot.


----------



## Rapala46 (Nov 11, 2005)

i have looked at this post almost everyday for a loooong time.  Does anyone else's eye keep going towards that kid with the long curly hair?  It seems mine does everytime.  I think his afce just perfectly reflects EVERYTHING that was going on. idk.  i just feel like i was there and can feel what he was feeling when i look at that kids face. great pictures


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 11, 2005)

Rapala, I think that is about the coolest thing that I have ever heard.  I'm so glad these photos have touched you.   Thank you so much for the wonderful comments!!!!


----------



## icondigital (Nov 11, 2005)

nice depiction of the the rally! :blackeye:


----------



## SlySniper (Nov 12, 2005)

These are some very powerful pictures.  Great pictures!


----------

